# My fish dungeon



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

here's a few pics of my setup in the basement,I call it "Dennis' Dungeon of Fish",  :fish:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well it's official I'm your new best friend, when can i come over lol. Seriously though WOW i wish I had something like that (mark my words, someday I will). That is too cool for me to begin. I could spend hours down there


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks great, but can I ask, why do you have so many tanks? Whats the reason?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

fish keeping is an obsession!


----------



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

> Looks great, but can I ask, why do you have so many tanks? Whats the reason?


Well when fish breed tanks multiply,lol.It's acctually more of a small buisness.31 tanks total in the basement.1 acctually in the house.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Ahh fish dungeons. I had a pretty bad fish dungeon at the old rental place, makes yours look pristine. :wink: 

That is alot of tanks, I hear ya though on the breeding and multiplying tanks. :fish: :fish: 

The new fish dungeon is not nearly as bad, still got alot of building to do. Need to make stands to put all the growouts on to use space better. At 13 tanks right now. Still not enough with how many mbuna juvies I got. Need like 5 more 10s and 5 more 20s or so :mrgreen:

BTW Hey Dennis, its Chad from C-F, IAA, & WCF


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

I finally found someone who can keep up with the Jones's. All you need now is to go get yourself about 25 more n there ya go, hehe. Lots of 10's and 20's there as well, get some big tanks and grow some REAL fish, hehe. Out of the 57 I run, only 5 are 20's, strictly plant tanks, the rest are 45 or 75 gal. Sometimes I wish they were 10's, like when its time to clean them, hehe. By the way, how much for that nice pile of rocks? Got some juli's that would be in heaven exploring the niches in those.


----------



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

> BTW Hey Dennis, its Chad from C-F, IAA, & WCF


yeah,i know,your on a few of the forums i've joined recently



> Lots of 10's and 20's there as well, get some big tanks and grow some REAL fish, hehe.


Well lets see i have 1 125,5 75's,2 55's,2 30's,1 29,6 20L's,3 20H's,4 15's and 8 10's
all of em have REAL fish.Not much point putting fry in a 75 gallon,makes it hard for them to find the food.



> By the way, how much for that nice pile of rocks? Got some juli's that would be in heaven exploring the niches in those.


Yeah julies do love them.The rocks are free just gotta find a good location to get em from.Those came out of my friends,gf's back yard,some from lake michigan s****.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

I will see if I can get some pics of the 2 125's I have in my living room, both done in sand and rock, 1 tang and 1 malawian setup. Free rock is hard to come by in east texas, can get all the mud and bog plants I want, just no rock, hehe. It's a tradeoff I guess, I can gather tropical plants at will, you can gather rock, wanna trade?, hehe.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, you've got alot of tanks! What fish do you have?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

That is nice too much work for me though as much as I love aquarium fish I could never have me over 3 or 4 tanks. But it is pretty cool.


----------

